# Burger Motorsports JB1 PNP?



## bshann84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I just purchased the Burger Motorsports JB1 PNP tune box. I read through the reviews from the GTI posts but are any of you running the JB1 box on a 2.0 quattro A3? Anyone care to share which map they are running or first impressions? Recommendations for which map on a stock 2015 A3 2.0 quattro?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi, I didn't know that Burger Motorsport had tune boxes for VW Group cars, I know they're very popular in the BMW scene though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshann84 (Aug 12, 2014)

The JB1 should arrive this week. I intend on installing it this weekend. Will post results. Can't believe I'm the only one trying this out on a A3?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah man, please let us know, and since they're pretty good with BMW for sure you got a good product!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi, I didn't know that Burger Motorsport had tune boxes for VW Group cars, I know they're very popular in the BMW scene though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Check this out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nd-Play-Information-Thread-7R-and-S3-Specific

Lots of great information and everyone, and I mean everyone, loves their JB1. Awesome product with exceptional customer service. I do not have one now but plan to pick one up in the future.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

To the OP,

Are you trying to save a couple of bucks by going JB1 or maybe want to go simple with the plug and play harness? the JB1 is a got deal for the price but is a piggyback, the full tune from like APR offers higher output. I followed Terry burgers products when he first came popular in the BMW world, back then there was just Vishnu and Burger motorsports petty much kick them out of business.

I personally went with APR on my Audis A3 (8V). The tunes made the cars dramatically quicker, specially on the A3. I mean, torque alone jumped over 100lb-tq and that was just on 91oct. I am very curious to know what made you decide on the JB1.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

A local friend to our local car meet (steady car meet from 13 years now) just dynoed his 16' PP GTI. He has the JB1 and a neuspeed turbo muffler outlet, charge pipe from turbo to intercooler and AFE air filter. He dynoed 250whp/274lb-tq and exactly 24whp/24lb-tq less when he un-plugged the JB1 but remember, this was on 91oct and he was using map 5. 

Apparently if you want to dyno the JB1 and do a before and after you need like 20 miles of driving adaptation so the way to do it is dyno it with the JB1 and then unplug it. On any other dyno like dynojet with a different map and on 93 oct this would have been easily a 35whp/55lb-tq increase(my guess)


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> To the OP,
> 
> Are you trying to save a couple of bucks by going JB1 or maybe want to go simple with the plug and play harness? the JB1 is a got deal for the price but is a piggyback, the full tune from like APR offers higher output. I followed Terry burgers products when he first came popular in the BMW world, back then there was just Vishnu and Burger motorsports petty much kick them out of business.
> 
> I personally went with APR on my Audis A3 (8V). The tunes made the cars dramatically quicker, specially on the A3. I mean, torque alone jumped over 100lb-tq and that was just on 91oct. I am very curious to know what made you decide on the JB1.


I just picked one up for my S. 

My reasoning is this: I purchased and collected my S3 in November last year. If I do an ECU tune (for roughly $800), I have to take the car back to get unflashed every time the car goes into the dealer, to be safe. That's at least four years of oil changes and tire rotations and DSG service where I have to swing by my local tuning shop for an unflash, then swing by again to restore the tune. 

The JB1 can be (un)installed in under half an hour in my garage. Or on the side of the road. Or at the bottom of a lake (assuming a SCUBA and maybe a bit more time).

Also, I've only had the S for about three full months of driving. That's a lot of opportunity for inherent defects to pop up in the drivetrain. I'd hate for those to be blamed on a tune. What if the car isn't drivable? Now I need to have it towed to my tuner, then to the dealer for warranty service. 

That's a lot to worry about, man. The JB1, at half the cost, brings 35 whp to the table and roughly 40 wtq. S1 tune from APR brings 44 whp and 74 wtq (91 octane). That's 87% of the power and 60% of the torque at 48% the price with at least 200% of the convenience. 

What's the better value for a new car where the owner is concerned about getting a flag? It was an easy decision. 

One more thing, Moddedeuros managed to get a practical 3.9 0-60 with the Neuspeed piggyback which is a bit more conservative than the JB1. That's the same territory as APR's 93oct S1 at 3.869s.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=06V5wLUFccc

In a few years, when I feel a bit more stable, I'll put a downpipe in the S and go stage 2 (336/360). Until then, this $380 investment seems like a wise one.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

tateltot said:


> I just picked one up for my S.
> 
> My reasoning is this: I purchased and collected my S3 in November last year. If I do an ECU tune (for roughly $800), I have to take the car back to get unflashed every time the car goes into the dealer, to be safe. That's at least four years of oil changes and tire rotations and DSG service where I have to swing by my local tuning shop for an unflash, then swing by again to restore the tune.
> 
> ...


All good points. I have the same plan as you for my TT.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

tateltot said:


> I just picked one up for my S.
> 
> My reasoning is this: I purchased and collected my S3 in November last year. If I do an ECU tune (for roughly $800), I have to take the car back to get unflashed every time the car goes into the dealer, to be safe. That's at least four years of oil changes and tire rotations and DSG service where I have to swing by my local tuning shop for an unflash, then swing by again to restore the tune.
> 
> ...


All the power to you. It is a good investment. APR will eventually come with a method of changing maps.


----------



## bshann84 (Aug 12, 2014)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> To the OP,
> 
> Are you trying to save a couple of bucks by going JB1 or maybe want to go simple with the plug and play harness? the JB1 is a got deal for the price but is a piggyback, the full tune from like APR offers higher output. I followed Terry burgers products when he first came popular in the BMW world, back then there was just Vishnu and Burger motorsports petty much kick them out of business.
> 
> I personally went with APR on my Audis A3 (8V). The tunes made the cars dramatically quicker, specially on the A3. I mean, torque alone jumped over 100lb-tq and that was just on 91oct. I am very curious to know what made you decide on the JB1.


I chose to go the JB1 route for the ability to quickly install and uninstall without the need of a third party. Also from my understanding, if this is installed correctly it is untraceable when removed. I was able to install it this last weekend and drove a 200 mile road trip. The increase in power was significant from 3200- redline. I wish I would have done some 0-60 or 0-100 times to show the improvement in acceleration. So far I am impressed with the performance and its ability to remain a comfortable daily driver.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Just a note to everyone, make sure you wait the 15-minutes at least for the computer to go through al the checks after turning off car and before installing. I purposely did not and you can see the sensors that were disconnected on the Vagcom, this will be a dead giveaway to dealer if you don't install exactly as told.

I then cleared everything, removed JB1 started car and waiting a full 20-minutes after shutdown and re-installed, no codes.

I check periodically because of my DP CEL and it has never returned.


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

Or just disconnect the battery.


----------



## bshann84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I disconnected the battery before the install. The directions called for either having the hood open with the car off for 15 minutes to initiate sleep mode or disconnect the battery. 
The only issue I am having is using the jb4 software. The JB1 comes out of the box as a PNP 4.75 psi boost over 3k rpm. In order to adjust this you need to use the software. I paid for the cable but have not been able to get it to work with my MacBook. Perhaps I'll have to borrow a PC laptop to get it to work.


----------



## mroberte01 (Apr 29, 2015)

bshann84 said:


> ... I paid for the cable but have not been able to get it to work with my MacBook. Perhaps I'll have to borrow a PC laptop to get it to work.


Unfortunately this only works on Pc. I had to dig out my old netbook to change from map1 to a custom map6 (a little more conservative). I usually don't uninstall the unit when i take into service either, just put on map0 a few hundred miles before taking it in and they've said nothing luckily. Actually prefer map1 with my setup (dp and exhaust, guess this is considered stage 2??).

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

mroberte01 said:


> Actually prefer map1 with my setup (dp and exhaust, guess this is considered stage 2??).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Yeah, for a regular VW/Audi Tune Company like APR, Unitronic, REVO, UM, etc... it would be a Stage II.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

mroberte01 said:


> Unfortunately this only works on Pc. I had to dig out my old netbook to change from map1 to a custom map6 (a little more conservative). I usually don't uninstall the unit when i take into service either, just put on map0 a few hundred miles before taking it in and they've said nothing luckily. Actually prefer map1 with my setup (dp and exhaust, guess this is considered stage 2??).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I've thought that it would be nice to simply pull the jb1 box out and leave the cabling when in for service but it would be a shame if one of the big selling points (no permanent ecu change) was negated by my own laziness. 

Can't get a TD1 for a manual inspection, but they could definitely make a note in my file.


----------



## mroberte01 (Apr 29, 2015)

luckily the service Centre i bring it to its quite lazy and ignorant themselves. Had so many issues with them so far, been very frustrating. However i did hide it quite well, i do want to actually lengthen the wires so the jb1 box is in the actual car (in heater control area). Need to ask George if this would this would mess anything up. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

